# Mesmerize replacement batteries



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just throwing this out there. I ordered a set of Anker 1800 mAh batteries for my Mesmerize. These are rated 300mAh higher than the Stock Samsung battery which came with the phone. Amazon has a pair of.the high capacity and a universal trickle wall charger for $20.99. Below is a link for them, if you have any questions feel free to hit me up. FYI they fit perfect without having to buy a separate back plate.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B0053F1SRG/ref=aw_d_ol?qid=1329034066&sr=8-6

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, heres just 1 question considering I love this in every other way aside from battery:
Would it help conserve battery/last longer than my current battery: 1500 mAh (which is just the same as you stated in your post "rated 300mAh higher than the Stock Samsung battery which came with the phone" 'cause thats what I have)?


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

Xeno Templar said:


> Ok, heres just 1 question considering I love this in every other way aside from battery:
> Would it help conserve battery/last longer than my current battery: 1500 mAh (which is just the same as you stated in your post "rated 300mAh higher than the Stock Samsung battery which came with the phone" 'cause thats what I have)?


In a perfect world an 1800mah should last about 10% longer than stock. How much longer the new battery will last depends on its quality, how you use your phone, and how old your stock battery is.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

@ post #2, on my stock battery (1500mah) with solid use it would last 6-8 hours. The new battery solid use attempting to drain (with everything on bluetooth,wifi & gps) 10-11 hours. I also run the KGB kernel on JP's Awesome Sauce & normal use got well over 36hours on a single charge. Hope this clears up your question. As stated before, everyones results will be diff due to diff roms, kernels and usuage habits. They are a good quality battery & you get 2 w/ wall charger!

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

check the fascinate accessories section on xda for my review and discussion about these batteries.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

I did read prior to buying the set, figured I would share the thread here since there was no topic on them.

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

OEM 4G Touch (1800mAh) batteries can be had for $17. Depends on your preference for Samsung products or not I guess


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

I got two of the Anker 1800 mAh with charger for around $20.

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just an update, I've had these for about 2 months now and they are still holding strong. I average around 36 to 48 hours with moderate use.

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

same here, working great.

Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


----------

